# HELP .....No Brake Lights



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Got Problem....Taillights come on when turn on lights....both blinkers work...but no brake lights when I put on the brakes.....what could it be??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check the brake light sensor switch under the dash by the brake pedal,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Should have power to one side with the key 'on', and to both sides when the brake peddel is pushed.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im pretty sure brake lights work key on or not.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, the break light switch on mine wasn't adjusted right and the lights stayed on over night and drained the battery....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> im pretty sure brake lights work key on or not.


Not on my `65.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Not on my `65.


I think that was another govt safety feature starting in 66-67.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Brake light switch is bad. Disconnect the wires and jump the terminals, if the brake lights work, replace the switch, if they don't work, tap the harness and see where you lose power at and repair. I would say it's a bad ground, but if all the other lights work, then not a ground. I had to rewire everything on mine as they just tried to get a light working.


----------

